
Ask HN: Software to visualize DB Data (generate dashboard) - realtarget
I&#x27;m looking for a software to build a dashboard view for approx. 6 Databases (MySQL, MSSQL) to visualize our current process performance&#x2F;operating numbers (eg. visitors, logins, free service agents, closed service tickets).<p>Maybe something like google Datastudio, which unfortunately cannot be used due to the fact that the software should run in our LAN.<p>Any ideas?
======
mindcrime
Redash? [https://redash.io/](https://redash.io/)

Or maybe Apache Zeppelin? Zeppelin is a notebook/worksheet based setup similar
to Jupyter/IPython.

[http://zeppelin.apache.org/](http://zeppelin.apache.org/)

~~~
realtarget
I'll take a look at it. Thanks.

